# Deck spindles.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone know what the blade spindle assembly part# is for a Cub cadet HDS 2185 deck? It has the 48 LT deck 301190 the only other number I have is 136-288-100. Its my neighbors mower, and I dont know if the 136-288-100 is the deck number, or the mower model#.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Walter,that part # is 959-3665,and they list at $141.00 (complete assy).
What is the problem with the spindle?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Walter,that part # is 959-3665,and they list at $141.00 (complete assy).
> What is the problem with the spindle?



The one I checked is kinda gritty like the bearings are going bad its my neighbors mower, and for some reason it keeps chewing up the belt for the deck. We have replaced all of the idler pulleys, and lined everything up but it still chews up the primary deck belt. He had put 3 on last summer, and the one on there now is chewed up too? Could the front pulleys be bad enough to do this? They are the ones that run the belt up to the pto on the front of the mower it is the horizontal shaft Kohler. HDS 2185 with the 48 LT deck.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes,it is possible the front pulley is bad.
If it is bent,or the sides are not true,it will damage the belt.They could also be too tightly adjusted,or not aligned properly.
As for the bearings in the spindles,they are replaceable separately,through MTD/Cub Cadet,or you can try matching them up at the local auto parts .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep I plan to walk over there shortly to be sure he even gave me the correct model# he sent it on his cell phone, and I want to check which number he gave me. I checked those front pulleys, and they are really gritty when turning I think it is because he leaves it outside, and it doesnt have a hood so they are getting wet all the time.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ok I checked today, and the 136-288-100 is the model# of the actual tractor I wasnt sure because as I mentioned he sent it from his cell phone, and didnt specify which number it was.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Yes,it is possible the front pulley is bad.
> If it is bent,or the sides are not true,it will damage the belt.They could also be too tightly adjusted,or not aligned properly.
> As for the bearings in the spindles,they are replaceable separately,through MTD/Cub Cadet,or you can try matching them up at the local auto parts .



You wouldnt happen to have a part# for just the bearings?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Every bearing I've seen has the part number on the edge of the outer bearing race. Give a look see.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Every bearing I've seen has the part number on the edge of the outer bearing race. Give a look see.



Ok I plan to tear it down this weekend as soon as I get the John Deere LT155 out of the way.


----------

